# Wanted: Pure Male Pardalis Pardalis Leopard Tortoise



## Basstortoise (Apr 7, 2012)

Hello!

I am looking for a pure male Pardalis Pardalis leopard tortoise.. 
My male suffered an unfortunate prolapse and is now just a great pet.

Juvenile or adult ok...

Will pay cash.

Thanks!

josh


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi Josh:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!!

May we know where appx. in the world you are?


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 7, 2012)

Josh .... WELCOME ... to the forum ! ... There are quite a few experts on leo's in here, I'm sure can help you out.....Tom, Neal , Corey just to name a few ...hang tight and surley they will pip in ( no pun intended ) ... also Wanda and Joe Peterson have some incredible Leo lines, with sunset hypo's to boot. Pm me if you would like their direct email...
" Happy Tort~N" 
JD~


----------



## Tom (Apr 7, 2012)

Males are very hard to come by. There are not a lot of them and nobody wants to part with one. Outside of the breeder that I get my babies from, I only know of one male. I know of several females...


----------



## Neal (Apr 8, 2012)

They're around, but no one wants to part with them.

Even a good male babcocki is very hard to come by apparently...


----------

